
2,000-year-old toilet paper gives us a whiff of life on the Silk Road in China - Mz
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/07/2000-year-old-toilet-paper-gives-us-a-whiff-of-life-on-the-silk-road-in-china/
======
HoopleHead
Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase Poo[h] Sticks.

